# Saw bench build



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

My latest "need" for my workspace is a saw bench. I intend to build one similar to the "traditional" saw bench this weekend, of which this is an example, which I found here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2409

This will be my project thread for that. I will be using 2x3s for the legs, glued and screwed together, because that is what I have. The top will be an old piece of 2x8 that was left over from an old bench that was in the house when we moved in. I cut the legs already (with my hand saw), and after I did that, I realised that I should have put dados in them so I could do a quasi-mortise and tenon joint instead of what I usually do. That would have given me more a little more practice with joinery than the way I am doing it, but it should still be plenty strong enough for how I will be using it.

Sigh. Live and learn.

More later.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You can always use a floating tenon, and cut dado's in both pieces being joined.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

The problem is that I already cut them to be assembled like this, using one 8' long 2x3, so I don't have enough to dado the 2 halves to make a quasi mortise.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's a great project, Chris... and a very handy item to have too.

I look forward to seeing pictures as you go.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking forward to your build, a saw bench is on my list (a very long list) of things I need to make projects a little easier.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree. A saw bench is essential! Kinda wonder how I ever got along without mine. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

My the first pic was my original idea for the legs, and i had bought and cut the first two like that. I had not done the other two yet. So I decided that since I needed more wood anyway, I'll go ahead and do it right. After all, an 8 foot long 2x3 is only $1.87.

I only got two legs done today ... damn life getting in the way again!

But I love the bench hooks ... those things are really useful!

The mortises are 1"wide and 1 3/4" tall. That means I will be taking off 1/4" from the sides of the cross piece and 3/8" from the top and bottom for the tenons. I have read that you only want to take about 1/3 of the wood off for the tenon when possible. Is that right?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I got the legs done and mortised. And I made my first tenon! I have never done a mortise and tenon joint before, either by hand or with a machine, so it tool alot longer than it would for most of you who have been doing this for a while. I spent about an hour sneaking up on it and chiseling off miniscule amounts, worrying that I was going to make a mistake and make it too small.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks good so far Chris. I use a couple of old saw horses that I built for carpentry. The splayed legs get in the way when I'm ripping lumber. I gotta build one of these.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

progress. now the my bench is done, i can focus again on other projects.

i cut the ends of the legs at 80 degrees and notched the tops to accept the seat.

the i focused on the cross pieces for the legs. i had forgotten the the mortises are 1 3/4" tall, and i cut the 2nd tenon 1 1.2". oops.i will make a couple of wedges for it. it is not great, but with glue and a pin, it should be good enough for the use.

then i went to get the other 2x3 to make the other cross piece, and it was gone! i think i used it when building the bench. but really wanted to make more progress, so i remembered that i have about 100 of those big 1 1/2 x 1/4 x 21 paint stirrers from home depot. every time i go there, i grab a handful.

so i glued a bunch of them together to make one. it is surprisingly strong. it also has 1 1/2" tenons, so i will have to make more wedges. sigh.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice. The paint stick thing is pretty resourceful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Mack.

Here is the finished product. It is very sturdy. I will probably paint it to pretty it up some. And the only power tool that was used was a drill for the pilot holes for the screws

I guess that means it is not really finished. Sigh.

I am curious why alot of them have that mouth thing in the front. I imagine it is to help hold the wood, or is it for angled cuts? I have not put such a mouth in mine, but if I understand the purpose, I can add one.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well bud looks like you did a good job but what is it for... a saw I know, but I'm not understanding it looks like a short saw horse maybe you could have someone take a pic of you using it so I understand?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks nice and solid, last saw stool I made was back in 1987. I might still have them, now you got me thinking, yes I have in my disorganised shed with some shelving it standing on top of my work bench. If I want to be embarrassed I'll post a pic of the shed one day.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Chris. I need to make something similar to that for peeling logs.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job, Chris!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well bud looks like you did a good job but what is it for... a saw I know, but I'm not understanding it looks like a short saw horse maybe you could have someone take a pic of you using it so I understand?


here, read these:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/traditional_sawbench

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/building-a-sawbench

http://www.wkfinetools.com/wWorking/art/bigRip-Use/bigRipUse-02.asp

they also answered my question about what the mouth is for.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Posted my shop I'm the shop thread Chris. Surprised my saw benches are not in there. Gonna have to have another look for them.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

well, it's finally done. you can't see it in this pic, but there is a 3/4" hole in the top for a clamp. The paint job is to bring it in line with the color scheme for the garage.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That was a long time between drinks. Looks fine


----------

